# Internet Explorer 7



## Ciadan (24 Nov 2007)

Firstly, please excuse me as I'm an idiot technophobe.  

OK, so my pc is telling me that IE7 is now available for installation... so do I or don't I?  Any advice greatly appreciated.


----------



## ajapale (24 Nov 2007)

I dont use IE. I use Firefox instead.


----------



## gipimann (24 Nov 2007)

I downloaded IE7 when I got my new PC at the end of last year.   It's worked fine so far (tempting fate here!).  I especially like the "tabbed" feature on the screen - you can have several internet pages open at the same time in the same window, and use tabs to move between them.

I use Windows XP.


----------



## rmelly (25 Nov 2007)

go for it, assuming you have broadband.


----------



## Flymask (25 Nov 2007)

I agree with gipimann - the tabbed browser feature is very handy. I've had no problems with IE7.


----------



## Ciadan (25 Nov 2007)

Thanks for the replies.


----------



## noname (26 Nov 2007)

ajapale said:


> I dont use IE. I use Firefox instead.


 
I used firefox untill it recently started playing up for me, it keeps closing itself down (esp when I click on a link) I removed any addons - no joy, I uninstalled & reinstalled it - no joy, I have gone back to using IE7 now & have had no problems (yet)


----------



## homer911 (26 Nov 2007)

I've had problems with Java applets in IE7 that I dont have in Firefox

For example the graphs on this website
[broken link removed]

I've had no problem with Firefox on the same page (which also has tabbed browsing, although I do prefer IE7)


----------



## z105 (13 Dec 2007)

I downloaded IE7 yesterday but don't like it, in particular the way one has to scroll down through the favourites list.

Is there a way I can get IE6 back ?

Thanks


----------



## wheels (13 Dec 2007)

Havealaugh said:


> I downloaded IE7 yesterday but don't like it, in particular the way one has to scroll down through the favourites list.
> 
> Is there a way I can get IE6 back ?
> 
> Thanks




As far as I remember you can uninstall it from the Add/Remove programme in windows XP and it just reverts back to IE6. I have to say I'm not a huge fan of it myself.


----------



## Slash (14 Dec 2007)

IE7 conflict with some programmes, Essbase, for example, so be careful. However, if you do discover a conflict, you can uninstall IE7 and reinstall IE6.


----------



## LexLuthor (14 Dec 2007)

Havealaugh said:


> I downloaded IE7 yesterday but don't like it, in particular the way one has to scroll down through the favourites list


 
Should be no problem with this - you can dock the favourites window at the left hand side just like IE6. Press Alt+C and push the green arrow (Pin The Favourites Centre). You can organise into folders and subfolders etc. so its no different really.


----------



## aircobra19 (14 Dec 2007)

I can't see any good reason not to to install IE7. But I use firefox for most of browsing anyway.


----------



## z105 (14 Dec 2007)

> Should be no problem with this - you can dock the favourites window at the left hand side just like IE6. Press Alt+C and push the green arrow (Pin The Favourites Centre). You can organise into folders and subfolders etc. so its no different really.


 
Thanks for that, only problem I see is that one has to do this every time ? Even after pinning it ??

I don't know if anyone else agrees but since downloading IE7 I have noticed a marked increase in the amount of spam I am receiving, very noticeable to that particular download event.


----------



## Conshine (14 Dec 2007)

Havealaugh said:


> I don't know if anyone else agrees but since downloading IE7 I have noticed a marked increase in the amount of spam I am receiving, very noticeable to that particular download event.


 
You mean email spam?
This wouldnt be related to you using IE 7.


----------



## z105 (14 Dec 2007)

Yes e-mail spam, it's just very coincidental that the increase occured same day as downloading IE7


----------



## aircobra19 (14 Dec 2007)

Havealaugh said:


> Yes e-mail spam, it's just very coincidental that the increase occured same day as downloading IE7



Was that the only thing you did that day? Its extremely unlikely theres any connection. Why should a browser cause more email spam? Doesn't make sense. 

Seems to me you are against from the start for some reason. I think its a lot better than IE6 because of the tabs. Wish they hadn't mucked about with the rest of the interface though. I use IE7 for work all day no problems. For my own browsing I much prefer firefox.


----------



## ClubMan (14 Dec 2007)

Most likely a case of post/cum hoc ergo propter hoc.


----------



## aircobra19 (14 Dec 2007)

ClubMan said:


> Most likely a case of post/cum hoc ergo propter hoc.



I had to look that up on Wiki.



> *Post hoc ergo propter hoc*, Latin for "after this, therefore because of this", is a logical fallacy (of the questionable cause variety) which states, "Since that event _followed_ this one, that event must have been _caused_ by this one." It is often shortened to simply *post hoc* and is also sometimes referred to as *false cause* or *coincidental correlation*. It is subtly different from the fallacy _cum hoc ergo propter hoc_, in which the chronological ordering of a correlation is insignificant.
> Post hoc is a particularly tempting error because temporal sequence appears to be integral to causality. The fallacy lies in coming to a conclusion based _solely_ on the order of events, rather than taking into account other factors that might rule out the connection. Most familiarly, many superstitious beliefs and magical thinking arise from this fallacy.


----------



## LexLuthor (14 Dec 2007)

Havealaugh said:


> Thanks for that, only problem I see is that one has to do this every time ? Even after pinning it ??


 
Nope... it should remember you pinned it. Maybe you had a situation as follows: you had 1 IE open with it not pinned, and another open where you pinned it, and then shut them down in the order: pinned, not-pinned... then it would remember the not-pinned version.... basically it does work ok.


----------



## z105 (14 Dec 2007)

> Seems to me you are against from the start for some reason


 
I just downloaded it, and don't like it thats all, So can you tell me how to get back IE6 thanks ?


----------



## ClubMan (14 Dec 2007)

Somebody already told you earlier! Uninstall _IE7 _and _Windows _should revert back to _IE6_. If, for some reason, it doesn't then .


----------



## z105 (14 Dec 2007)

Wheels said this Clubman



> As far as I remember you can uninstall it from the Add/Remove programme in windows XP and it just reverts back to IE6


 


> As far as I remember


 
Didn't sound definitive to me, and as we all aren't computer experts I though someone else could give me a definitive answer before I go and mess up my notebook Thanks for the link


----------



## ClubMan (14 Dec 2007)

Ever thought of ?


----------



## runner (14 Dec 2007)

Heres how to do above.
Done it myself and it works fine.
http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20061123165435AAtM7VX


----------



## z105 (14 Dec 2007)

> Ever thought of ?


 
No



> Heres how to do above.
> Done it myself and it works fine.
> http://answers.yahoo.com/question/in...3165435AAtM7VX


 
Runner thanks for your help


----------



## aircobra19 (14 Dec 2007)

Havealaugh said:


> I just downloaded it, and don't like it thats all, So can you tell me how to get back IE6 thanks ?



add/remove programs.

In general that works for 99% of applications.


----------



## denise1234 (22 Jul 2008)

downloaded IE7 yesterday and since then when i open a webpage very often a message comes up saying that it needs to close itself down and then it closes.
Anyone have any idea what would be causing this or anything i need to do? 
Thanks


----------



## ClubMan (22 Jul 2008)

"A message"? What message? A bit more detail might help...


----------



## denise1234 (22 Jul 2008)

Basically saying that an unexpected error has occured and apologies if you are in the middle of something but Internet Explorer needs to close down.

Just found wording of message on help page for IE6 (don't know if info relevant for IE7):
_Internet Explorer has encountered a problem and needs to close. We are sorry for the inconvenience. _
_If you were in the middle of something, the information you were working on might be lost._
_Please tell Microsoft about this problem._


----------



## ClubMan (22 Jul 2008)

Very generic error so very hard to pin it down on the basis of the information posted. Could be due to lots of things including - hard disk problems/file corruption, virus/malware infection, driver mismatch/misconfiguration, dodgy memory etc. etc.

"A webpage" and "very often" are not exactly specific details either.


----------

